# Repas



## Nounou du pôle (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à vous tous , petite mésaventure au déjeuner de ce midi , je prépare pas les repas donc les enfants viennent le matin avec le petit sac cantine que je vide pour mettre au frais dans mon frigo . À midi je fais chauffer chaque repas et la quand j’en sors un du micro ondes une odeur très forte qui se dégage du plat , je le sens et fait un bon en arrière .               Je me dis impossible que je donne cela au Loulou ….. j’appelle la maman pour lui en faire par et la elle me dit , Du faites que C n’est pas venu chez vous mardi et jeudi il était malade , nous lui avons mi son repas qu’on lui avait préparer lundi soir pour mardi matin 😳 c’était du riz avec des crevettes cuites en persillade je vous dis pas la tête des crevettes pour vous dire j’arrivais pas avoir ce que c’était dans son tup  !!                                     Donc la question que je me posais , imaginez que j’ai un big rhume et plus d’odorat , j’aurai pas pu sentir et lui donner , J’ose même pas imaginer ☹️ ,les parents ou la Pmi peuvent ils se retourner contre nous ?


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Non mais c'est une blague
on est vendredi et ils osent t'apporter un repas qui a été préparer le lundi

non mais là faut arrêter les anneries et encore je reste polie
ils cherchent a le tuer ????

En plus des crevettes y a pas pire pour faire une intoxication alimentaire
Voilà encore un exemple qui me réconforte dans le fait de ne pas accepter que les parents m'apporte le repas de leur enfant 

C'est inadmissible


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounou du pôle,

Vous avez dû lui faire un repas du coup.
Encore une fois soucis de repas, mais à quoi pense les parents ?
Le repas est apporté par le parent donc vous n'y êtes pour rien.


----------



## booboo (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ,
ah oui quand même, on est sur du lourd là ..... des crevettes .... 4 jours après.... pour un tout petit ......
Alors, déjà, je fais une mega alerte aux parents sur les problèmes de santé que ce genre de comportement peu entrainer...(d'autant plus avec des crevettes ou des fruits de mer).
Puis j'appelle ma référente de PMI, pour savoir s'ils ne peuvent pas me fournir des plaquettes d'information pour les parents, pour qu'ils s'informent sur l'alimentation des enfants, de la durée de conservation des aliments etc ... du coup je peux lui faire part du problème rencontré aujourd'hui avec le repas de cet enfant.
_"les parents ou la Pmi peuvent ils se retourner contre nous?"  ----->_tout est possible, mais en tout cas,  vous, vous pouvez les alerter que là on est face à une grosse mise en danger de la santé de leur enfant !


----------



## Migale (2 Décembre 2022)

« Voilà encore un exemple qui me réconforte dans le fait de ne pas accepter que les parents m'apporte le repas de leur enfant »
bonjour, j’ai pensé exactement la même chose! C est  flippant  je ne sais pas si les parents se rendent bien compte que c est dangereux !


----------



## Titine15 (2 Décembre 2022)

Une fois j'ai eu le même pb avec un couscous et ben merci l'odeur illico poubelle et après j'ai dis aux parents je fournis et point barre. Faut pas déconner quand même.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Idem @assmatzam

« *Voilà encore un exemple qui me réconforte dans le fait de ne pas accepter que les parents m'apporte le repas de leur enfant

C'est inadmissible »*

Juste pour info ENCORE !
Une maman il y a au moins 4 ans, me donne une ordonnance avec un médicament pour son fils en me disant qu’ils ont été la nuit aux urgences.

La maman part au travail

*Malgré tout je regarde et il est écrit  « interdit au moins de 36 mois »*

Donc sms à la maman qui a appelé l’hôpital pour les informer de l’erreur incroyable prescrite.

*Donc AUSSI vérifier SI vous acceptez de donner des médicaments *


----------



## Nina. (2 Décembre 2022)

Non, mais, avant de te lire jusqu'à la fin, je pensais exactement ça!!! Depuis que j'ai eu covid, j'ai mon odorat à +/- 80*%* et depuis hier avec le nez bouché, je suis descendu à 60*%. *Je n'aurais surement pas senti l'odeur!!!!!!!


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Parfois des parents proposent de m’amener un gâteau d’anniversaire à partager avec leur enfant et les copains

Malheureusement Covid ou PAS, je n’ai JAMAIS accepté car *je ne sais absolument pas comment ils l’ont préparé au niveau HYGIÈNE… se lever les mains, les cheveux attachés etc *

Et la chaîne du froid

Donc non merci et leur explique et trouvent après réflexion « normal »


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

*Hyper grave cette maman, intoxication alimentaire évitée.*

Je trouve, je le répète, ABERRANT le comportement de certains parents.

Presque de la science fiction ou plutôt un film d’horreur 😡


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

En séance d'accueil collectif, si nous souhaitons fêter un anniversaire, nous ne devons pas apporter de préparations "maison" mais des gâteaux ou biscuits du commerce non déballés à leur arrivée dans les locaux de la structure.


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> En séance d'accueil collectif, si nous souhaitons fêter un anniversaire, nous ne devons pas apporter de préparations "maison" mais des gâteaux ou biscuits du commerce non déballés à leur arrivée dans les locaux de la structure.


ce qui est ridicule quand on voit les scandales sanitaires de l'agro-alimentaire ces derniers et tous les produits industriels rappelés au magasin...


----------



## stephy2 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
INADMISSIBLE!!!
J'espère que vous l'avez jeter ?!! Car si vous lui avait rendu, j'espère qu'elle n'a pas osé lui redonner le soir!!!
Avec des parents inconscients comme eux cela ne m'étonnerai pas!


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Moi je ne jete pas le plat
Je le met  dehors jusqu'au soir pour éviter les salmonelles et autres cochonneries qui pourraient parasiter mon frigo. 

Et le soir venu je lui dis
Fermez les yeux et sentez ça 
Essayer de deviner ce que c'est ???? 
Est ce ça vous donne faim cette odeur ???? 

Si elle me dit oui et bien je lui dit tenez bonne appétit 
Mais mangez le en allant au urgences pour être sûr d'arriver avant d'être morte d'une intoxication alimentaire 

Si elle me dit que ça pue 
Alors là je l'allume 
Et bien c'est ce que vous avez osé m'apporter ce matin comme repas pour votre enfant 
À mediter


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

Se plaindre en haut lieu si toutefois vous n'aviez pas senti (rhume ...) les PE peuvent toujours inventé qu'ils avaient apporté ce repas lundi et que c'est vous qui avait donné !!! en tout cas FACTURATION du repas si vous avez fourni !!! une HONTE ...


----------



## liline17 (2 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam, je pourrai le faire sans problème, j'ai rendu l'autre jours les couches de diarrhée à une maman qui niait depuis trop longtemps le problème


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Ah la couche qui coule toutes seule et qui embaume toute la maison même la poubelle fermée

ça j'ai déjà fait
La maman m'a dit
vous voulez me tuer ? 😜


----------



## Nina. (2 Décembre 2022)

Je trouve ça vraiment gravissime ! Je vais bien réfléchir avant de laisser des futurs pe apporter les repas "fait maison".
Après avoir trouvé un OS dans un repas de bébé et avoir dû fournir un sac isotherme à un parent pour avoir des conditions de transport de leur nourriture, je ne veux surtout pas prendre le risque d'avoir un repas pourri et sans la possibilité de le sentir avant de donner à l'enfant 😩car mon odorat est vraiment dégradé après covid 😥
Et oui, je pense que si l'enfant aurait mangé ça et finit aux urgences, je pense que ça se retournerai contre l'ass mat ☹️


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Surtout au niveau repas, les parents peuvent déclarer aux impôts 4€ ou + par jour, donc à l’AM de déclarer en avantages en nature 

*pour un repas pourri qui peut mettre la vie de l’enfant en danger direct aux urgences et peut-être pire … la mort *


----------



## Griselda (2 Décembre 2022)

A la question: "puis-je être tenue pour responsable de donner un repas toxique porté par les PE"? Absolument OUI pour une raison simple, l'AM étant la dernière à avoir eut une action sur l'enfant sera definitivement responsable. En disant que c'est le PE qui porte le repas il sera co-responsable-coupable mais il ne sera pas seul dans le box des accusés car il sera dit que l'AM devait verifier avant de donner, et même que peut être elle n'aura pas respecter la chaine du froid, d'autant qu'il y a peu de chance même avec 2 neuronnes seulement que les PE continuent d'avoir l'honneteté de dire que ça été cuisiné largement plus de 48h avant...
Quitte à engager ma responsabilité en donnant un repas, j'aime autant le faire moi même, au moins je sais moi ce que j'ai fais...

Franchement ces PE là ont la palme de la c... euh ... de l'économie?!


----------



## Nounou du pôle (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour et merci pour vos retours , j’étais en grand week-end et donc finis à 13h vendredi , comme dit j’ai gardé le tup avec les crevettes dedans et quand la maman est arrivée je lui ai fait sentir 🤢! Même elle elle a fait un bon en arrière , en me disant bla bla que c’est le papa qui s’occupe des repas et qu’il n’a pas fait attention … je lui ai dit qu’à ce stade c’était plus faire attention il voulait l’envoyer à l’hôpital !! Je sentirai à deux fois maintenant ! Pour les repas j’ai arrêté car ma Puer ne veux pas que je cuisine pendant le temps d’accueil des enfants , donc pour moi je me vois pas cuisiner le matin avant leur arrivée ou le départ du soir !! Belle journée glacial à vous


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

La grosse mise au point s'imposait, peut être dorénavant et pour un certain temps au moins contrôler son repas avant que le PE ne reparte, surtout si tu penses ne pas avoir le droit de préparer un repas en présence des enfants car là il t'a bien fallut en faire un pour cet enfant j'imagine?! J'ose esperer qu'il est facturé et au prix fort histoire de leur passer l'envie de jouer à ce jeu là.
La Maman a eut besoin de rejeter la faute sur le Papa, un peu trop distrait. M'enfin la voilà avertie qu'elle ne peut pas lui faire confiance alors?!


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Pas de repas sur le temps de travail avec les enfants ? e regrette accueil familial perso toujours fait avec les petits derrière ma barrière ou pas qd ce n'était pas obligatoire ou chaise haute ! et qui me paie si je prépare le soir ???


----------



## kikine (5 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> et qui me paie si je prépare le soir ???


ben il faut le répercuter sur le prix du repas... et en plus si tu te blesse pendant lea prépa du repas... pas d'accident de travail puisque c'est hors temps de travail...
donc pour toutes ces raisons je ne fournis plus les repas


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Ben non kikine je n'ai jamais rien répercuté puisque je faisais en présence des enfants c'est ma façon de travailler jamais personne ne m'a rien dit et les collègues font ainsi ! depuis 5 ans au moins c'était le choix des PE de me fournir les repas donc plus rien à préparer ... quoique des choses à mixer ou autre et ce serait à refaire je prendrais quelque chose en IE en plus pour le réchauffage des plats et j'invite les collègues ici à le faire (moi c'est trop tard) il ne faut pas hésiter !!!


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

Ici, lors de mon dernier renouvellement la puer' m'a demandé comment je m'organisais pour preparrer les repas. J'ai expliqué très simplement que soit c'est durant la sieste matinale des bébés et pour les plus grands qui ne font plus d esieste, justement comme ils sont plus grands ils sont ravis de partager ce moment avec moi où nous en profitons pour toucher, sentir, nommer, décrire etc... cela devient un eveil au même titre que de faire de la peinture ou des gommettes. Sa réponse: "Super". 
C'est juste une question de bon sens. 
Evidement je ne preparre rien qui ne demande d'être 2 heures derrière les fourneaux. 

Là c'est le mois de décembre, comme chaque année nous allons préparrer des "brédélés". 
Bien sur la cuisson, donc la gestion du four, se fera durant la sieste commune mais ceux qui sont en âge de faire de la pâte à sel seront très heureux d'emporte-piècer les biscuits (avec des emporte pièce en plastique, donc aucun danger de se faire mal)... puis de les manger au goûter, puis d'en ramener quelque'uns à la maison pour faire découvrir cette tradition Alsacienne. 
Nombreux sont les PE qui ensuite refont la recette à la maison avec leur Loulous. 
Ceux qui sont chez moi depuis plus d'un an sont impatients chaque année en attendant décembre.

En bref, je pense que les PMI "interdisant" la cuisine durant la présence des Loulous ont oublié d'expliquer quel dangers elles voulaient eviter et donc dans quelle conditions on peut tout à fait faire à manger durant le temps d'accueil. Il est certain que si les Loulous doivent rester livrer à eux mêmes durant 3 heures parce que Nounou preparre à manger dans son coin ça pose problème...


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait Griselda les petits avaient leur petit bout de carotte de gruyère de pomme etc ... et bien évidemment pas de préparation de 2 heures et je faisais aussi pendant les siestes du matin qd j'avais des petits encore en âge de la faire ... mais INTERDIRE non pas d'accord avec cela ... çà fait partie de l'accueil familial qui vous l'avait compris est très important pour moi car cela a beau être notre métier je le fais chez moi et cela se perd ... On veut que ce soit un "vrai" métier (il l'est bien sûr) mais il y a encore du boulot là-dessus car la convention n'avance pas vite sur certains points et vu le taux horaire et surtout inégal d'une région à l'autre de la ville à la campagne bref ... ! j'ai toujours fait à MA façon sans me préoccuper de la PMI et ses ordres parfois limites ...


----------

